# Phrag. besseae var. flavum 'Charlie'



## Dandrobium (Jan 5, 2018)

Here's 'Charlie' that I got from John M a couple years back. First flowering for me


----------



## paphman (Jan 5, 2018)

Nice, Dan. That plant looks very happy!


----------



## dodidoki (Jan 5, 2018)

First class plant and flower!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 5, 2018)

The variety is (charlie)? That flower is no (dog) 

Very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 5, 2018)

Very nice; well balanced form and good color - not to mention great job growing it!


----------



## kiwi (Jan 5, 2018)

Very nice. Culture tips?


----------



## Dandrobium (Jan 5, 2018)

Thanks! I am pretty happy with the flower! I've got it in a 4.5" pot with CHC, leca, charcoal, and sphag. I water it every second day and typically have it sitting in a saucer in the warmer seasons. I don't let this dry out, and try to water when the media is just lightly moist. Right now, temps go down to 55F at night and up to low 70s during the day. RH is around 60% and moderate air movement. 

It only gets natural light from a large east window, which right now, is still bright but only for a short time. It probably gets the least light of all my phrags. Apparently still enough though!


----------



## John M (Jan 5, 2018)

Wow! That looks absolutely delicious! Makes me want to rush out and buy some lemon sorbet. The colour is awesome and the plant is so robust and healthy! Congratulations....well done Dan!

If it wasn't for the fact that (obviously), I already have this clone, I'd be asking you if I could get a division from you some day!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 5, 2018)

Lovely and well grown!


----------



## Peru (Jan 5, 2018)

Fantastic!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 5, 2018)

Yay besseae flavum! Where did John get it from?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 5, 2018)

very lovely!


----------



## John M (Jan 6, 2018)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae flavum! Where did John get it from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Eric, it came from Chuck Acker. Chuck got them from Germany.


----------



## Dandrobium (Jan 6, 2018)

John M said:


> Wow! That looks absolutely delicious! Makes me want to rush out and buy some lemon sorbet. The colour is awesome and the plant is so robust and healthy! Congratulations....well done Dan!
> 
> If it wasn't for the fact that (obviously), I already have this clone, I'd be asking you if I could get a division from you some day!



Thanks to your culture tips, it has done very well for me! Of course John, if anything happened to yours, I could help you out!

Interesting to know the origin of this plant too!


----------



## John M (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks Dan....but, your "division" is bigger and more robust than my "mother plant"! You've "tweaked" any advice I offered and done better than I do with my piece. Impressive! So, what do you feed it with and how often? What water do you use (rain, R.O., municipal)?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 6, 2018)

The 'Germany' clone, thanks for the info. I find besseae flavum easier to grow than the others.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## John M (Jan 6, 2018)

No Eric! There is a BIG difference between something from Germany and something given the clonal name of Germany. 'Charlie' is not "*the* 'Germany' clone". Don't screw around with the truth, please. Originally, there was no particular plant called 'Germany'. Chuck had "Germany" written on all the tags of all the plants that he originally got from Germany. When I got my plants (2), I got a division of Chuck's 'Rob' and I got an unnamed plant that Chuck said was from Germany; but, it was not named "Germany". The tag said: "Phrag. besseae v. flavum Germany". Lacking single quotes, I asked Chuck to clarify. That's when he told me that he had multiple flavums that came from Germany and no, "Germany" was not a clonal name....it was just the place of origin. He may have called a plant out of that bunch, 'Germany' since then; but, if he has, it has nothing to do with my plant, 'Charlie'.


----------



## Dandrobium (Jan 7, 2018)

John M said:


> Thanks Dan....but, your "division" is bigger and more robust than my "mother plant"! You've "tweaked" any advice I offered and done better than I do with my piece. Impressive! So, what do you feed it with and how often? What water do you use (rain, R.O., municipal)?



John, I treat it like my other phrags, so frequent watering with low TDS. Rain in summer and RO in winter. Each watering I alternate between calmag and fert. Maybe 1/8 tsp/gal. Either 12-4-8 miracle gro with micros or fish fert. I also use kelpmax and Inocucor solution every few weeks to a month.


----------



## John M (Jan 7, 2018)

Thank you, Dan!


----------



## blondie (Jan 7, 2018)

Wow a lovley flower and a healthy plant congrats


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 7, 2018)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## TrueNorth (Jan 7, 2018)

Nice colour and well grown. It looks like it has a decent growth habit as well - not a climber. 

The painted cedar shingles in the background make me smile. I'm from Winnipeg. It reminds me of my old neighbourhood.


----------



## Dandrobium (Jan 8, 2018)

TrueNorth said:


> Nice colour and well grown. It looks like it has a decent growth habit as well - not a climber.
> 
> The painted cedar shingles in the background make me smile. I'm from Winnipeg. It reminds me of my old neighbourhood.



Yes, this besseae is not a vigorous climber and has shorter rhizome, thankfully! It will make repotting easier come springtime. 

Hehe yes those shingles were the old siding of the house prior to the sunroom addition. I'm in one of the 100+ year old Wolseley homes. Tall ceilings, cast iron radiators, and lots of oak trim!


----------



## TrueNorth (Jan 8, 2018)

That's where I grew up!


----------



## e-spice (Jan 8, 2018)

Nicely grown and a natural looking besseae. The plant looks extremely healthy.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 9, 2018)

thats a very nice flower


----------

